# USB 3.0 not working on 4.0.5

## MarioMaster100

I had all the usb 3.0 related modules picked as far as I know, it was working on older kernels. Currently the usb 3.0 point isn't recognizing either usb 2.0 devices or usb 3.0 devices.

----------

## DONAHUE

drivers installed?

```
grep -i hci_hcd /usr/src/linux/.config
```

  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y
> 
> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y
> 
> # CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set
> ...

 

Kernel sees the controllers?

run lspci -k (emerge pciutils if you have not previously) should produce entries  like 

```
USB controller: Etron Technology, Inc. EJ168 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 7023

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd 
```

xhci_hcd usb3

ehci_hcd usb2

uhci_hcd usb1.1

ohci_hcd usb1

If no driver listed the kernel does not see the controller

developing problem?

dmesg | grep -i usb

kernels 4.0 thru 4.1.6 have all done usb1 thru usb3 for me

----------

## MarioMaster100

Here's the info

```
grep -i hci_hcd /usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo/.config

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m
```

```
lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 (rev 67)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 BGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

```

```
dmesg | grep -i usb

[  621.541223] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[  621.541231] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[  622.542060] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[  622.542067] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[  623.542891] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[  623.542898] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[  624.543729] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[  624.543736] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[  625.544595] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[  625.544602] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[  626.545398] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[  626.545405] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

[  627.546237] usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

[  627.546244] usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

```

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller 
> 
>    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller 
> 
>    Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd 
> ...

  needs 4 pin molex power cable attached, card firm in socket, molex tight?

----------

## MarioMaster100

What?

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> What?

  Suggesting you check the auxiliary molex power supply connection to the card and the card connection to the pcie bus tight. 

I found my Asmedia ASM1042. It is running with kernel-4.1.6; you may want to keyword for the newer testing branch kernel. I do have a vague memory of usb problems on some ports on that machine a few weeks ago. Did some connection tightening and kernel upgrading in that time frame, problem cleared. I do not know whether connection or kernel upgrade was the fix.

----------

## frostschutz

USB3 also had a regression in 4.x kernels, it was fixed in 4.1.6 or so

----------

## MarioMaster100

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> USB3 also had a regression in 4.x kernels, it was fixed in 4.1.6 or so

 Finally tried that version, still no usb devices working in that type :/

----------

